
Ask HN: Why are we burying our heads in the sand? - macawfish
What&#x27;s going on right now is a revolutionary power shift. Yet all I see on here are tech articles. My question is a challenge. Why are we, some of the most powerful change-makers in the mainstream economy, not having frank conversations about what&#x27;s going on?<p>For example: last night the oil security industry sprayed people with water cannons in sub freezing temps. Why isn&#x27;t there room for this on HN?
======
jstewartmobile
One of PG's rules from the beginning is: no politics. Can't fault him for it,
because if you open that door, the whole thing turns into Slashdot.

That, and I think most of us nerds are 21st century "house slaves." As long as
we've got our little projects and our 20% time and our six-figures and our
stock options, everything else is not our problem.

Those among us who see things as they really are tend to make the big cash
money, then drop-out to do something less subservient to power. JWZ started a
nightclub. Moxie does crypto and sails. Even going back to Paul Lutus, he made
his word processor, collected his checks, then retreated back to the
wilderness and the sea.

------
blacksqr
Because what we don't know can't hurt us, silly.

